# Northern Lights and Purple Power Marijuana Outdoor Grow!



## MarPassion (Apr 29, 2005)

Hello all. 

I have finally started to germinate the seeds I have. Now after three days they've come up and i have taken some pictures.

The purple seeds were from last year. I had seeded a few plants that turn out not really great because I had to move to another place and had them in a very small pot without much sun. Well the surprising thing is that I got a lot of seeds from the plant and have used these now.

As you will see most of them germinated great and i have a lot of little seedlings coming up.

We'll see how this turns out in the future.

I have ten Northern Lights plants and the rest are Purple Power plants.


----------



## mikey (Apr 29, 2005)

niice marpassion they look like mine when they first sprouted up


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 29, 2005)

It's nice to play with the macro option of the camera. The plants are so little but still, the little seedlings look great, I see a little purple in a efw of the leaves.


----------



## mikey (Apr 29, 2005)

yea well keep posting pics because mine look alot different from all of the other pics i have seen these look exactly like mine. i just started a set of hydro and they look great


----------



## GreenBandit (Apr 30, 2005)

arent they cute   ...love the close up shots, look forward to seeing these babies grow up MarP...g'luck


----------



## brainwreck (May 2, 2005)

yeah they look cute , good luck MP

greetz


----------



## cincy boy (May 3, 2005)

are you germing them under floros inside and then moving them outside or are they already outside I have 5 seeds planted outside but the freakin weather is so shitty but this week will be great high temps and sunny


----------



## cincy boy (May 3, 2005)

all yeah MARp rotate the the thing you planted them in so they grow stright up instead of side ways unless your training them


----------



## nobogart (May 3, 2005)

please do not take offense to this but may i ask why you planted them in the same pot? i mean call me old school but i am a firm believer in "one plant one pot", i mean why make the roots fight each other for space?


----------



## MarPassion (May 4, 2005)

I have them infront of the window with lots of sunshine during the day. 

I have replanted them in other pots after two days because otherwise the roots were too much bundled. I was just in time, you have to be very careful when doing this because they are so fragile. So far one died but i had so many come up, over 40 a i think.

I planted a lot of the purple ones i had from last year and I never imagined so many would come up. I think i had a 90% germination of those and I didn't do my best to germinate them.

So far so great. Maybe some other people are interested in some of these seeds. PM me if you want them.

I have them all inside now because the weather is getting bad here, 12 degrees celsius.

I will make some other pictures soon. They are growing slowly.

Giving a few to friends so they can enjoy a love herb too in the garden.


----------



## nobogart (May 5, 2005)

right on! i am glad you got them trans planted good luck with this grow!


----------



## brainwreck (May 6, 2005)

great MP, i wouldn't mind getting a purple power, is a very good strain, tastes really good 

greetz


----------



## naimitsukai (May 6, 2005)

sweet plants you got there, looks like mine cept no purple. say would you be willing to part with a few seed? 

peace


----------



## Amerowolf (May 10, 2005)

I'm interested, if you got some left. I heard it's a bitchin' strain.


----------



## Goldie (May 10, 2005)

Tell us a little more about this strain, MarP. Thanks.


----------



## mikey (May 26, 2005)

hey mar post some more pics up


----------



## MarPassion (May 26, 2005)

Hi Mikey

I will post some more pics soon.

What happened was they that were stressed quite hard after having a few frost nights in my garden, I didn't expect that and it hit them real hard.

The leaves turned yellow and were falling off.

I quickly put them inside and saved a lot but they were damaged and grew slowly.

Finaly the weather is getting better and they now start to grow ok.

So, soon I will post some more pics.


----------



## MarPassion (Jun 5, 2005)

This update is not from today but from some time ago.
I took some pictures but had some troubles with uploading them last time so i post them here now.


----------



## MarPassion (Jun 5, 2005)

Here's one more:

Will make some new pictures soon.

The plants are now geting better and bigger. 

Still need to replant them to bigger pots.


----------



## brainwreck (Jun 5, 2005)

looking good marp 

greetz


----------



## MarPassion (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks

They are much bigger now, but they had a big damage from the frost a month ago.

They are finally doing ok,

Will post some pics soon


----------



## brainwreck (Jun 6, 2005)

hopefully this frost hasn't effected the yield, but it probably has, a pitty, hopefully you have still a nice harvest from those beauties

greetz


----------



## thewebjunkie (Jun 6, 2005)

lookin forward to some pics MarPassion


----------



## Weeddog (Jun 6, 2005)

looking good marpassion.  i think they will be just fine with the growing season still ahead of it.  keep those varmets away from em.  rabbits just love mary jane in my area.


----------



## GreenBandit (Jun 6, 2005)

nice babies...so how many u plan on growing?


----------



## MarPassion (Jun 6, 2005)

Weeddog, I will keep them in my own garden, the only thing that is a danger for the plants are bugs and insects.

We are aloud to have 6 plants outside in the garden. So, I guess I keep the best 6.

Here are some pics.


----------



## MarPassion (Jun 6, 2005)

Here some more ....


----------



## Weeddog (Jun 6, 2005)

Thats so cool.  I wish we could do that legally here.  Maybe some day.

For now, indoor is the only option for me.


----------



## MarPassion (Jul 19, 2005)

Here's an update after more then a month.

I had already plugged a few male plants, they were surprisingly early showing their sex already so, that was really weird really.

Here are few close up pictures of a male purple power plant.


----------



## MarPassion (Jul 19, 2005)

Here are some picture of the female plants. I have planted them in the soil some weeks ago and they are doing great I think.

Today there was a lot of wind so taking the pictures was a bit difficult, but I hope you can see enough of them.

I had so many plants I planted the best in the soil. There are still more then ten plants left so I guess I still have to pull out a few. Well we'll see how it goes.

Oh, I have added a beer bottle (33cl) in front of the plants so you can compare it with the plants to give you a better estimate.


----------



## Weeddog (Jul 19, 2005)

Very nice garden you have there.  I really like the color on the purple power males.  You should have a really great crop.


----------



## MarPassion (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks Weeddog, I hope they will develop some nice buds, we have to see. 

Yes, the male plant looks quite nice when zoomed in with my camera.


----------



## BkPhate (Nov 7, 2005)

Great Grow


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Nov 8, 2005)

nice grow!!

i read you're allowed to have 6 plants? where are you where they allow that?


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Nov 8, 2005)

Wow those purple power plants dont even look like weed...


----------



## MarPassion (Nov 13, 2005)

Bubonic, I'm in Holland. You can have 6 plants outside nomatter what size I believe.

You are not alowed to grow indoors however I heard they are legalizing that now, not sure what the outcome will be.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Nov 14, 2005)

wow, thats so badass...


----------

